# Uống Whey Protein đúng cách. Bạn đã biết chưa?



## truonghuong (2/7/20)

*Whey Protein gần như là 1 thực phẩm thể hình không thể thiếu cho bất kỳ Gymer nào. Bởi đây là thực phẩm hàng đầu trong việc bổ sung Protein, hỗ trợ tăng cơ, tăng cân. Tuy nhiên điều quan trọng hơn cả là bạn đã biết cách uống whey đúng cách chưa, để có thể đem lại hiệu quả tối ưu nhất có thể. Cùng tìm hiểu nhé.*
*Khái niệm Whey Protein là gì?*


*Whey Protein* chính là 1 sản phẩm phụ tách ra từ quá trình sản xuất phô mai. Sau quá trình này, whey protein được tách lọc như thế nào sẽ quyết định, và phân chia ra các dòng whey khác nhau.
Sữa tăng cơ whey protein chính là 1 loại sữa bột dễ dàng hòa tan trong nước, mang nhiều chất dinh dưỡng đã được chứng minh là vô cùng cần thiết cho người tập thể hình, luyện tập thể thao.
*Bột whey* chứa hỗn hợp các *Whey Protein* bổ sung và tăng cường liên tục các acid amin cho cơ thể, giúp phục hồi và xây dựng cơ. Sữa tăng cơ thường ít béo, ít đường, nhiều acid amin, chứa glutamin có lợi giúp tái tạo, tổng hợp và tăng cơ hiệu quả.
*Những loại whey hiện nay*
*Whey Protein Concentrate*
Đây là 1 loại Whey giá rẻ, chứa nhiều đường Lactose. Nếu bạn bị dị ứng đường thì nên cân nhắc dòng whey này.
*Whey Protein Isolate*
Dòng này được thêm quá trình phân tách các chất dư thừa không tốt như chất béo, đường. Dòng này khá tinh khiết, hấp thu nhanh nhưng giá thành đắt hơn 1 chút.
*Whey Protein Hydrolyzed*
Sau khi có được Whey Protein Isolate thì sẽ thêm 1 công đoạn cực kỳ công phu là thủy phân thành các phân tử nhỏ. Đây là loại whey có giá trị sinh học cao nhất, dễ tiêu hóa nhất.
*Whey Protein Blend - Whey hỗn hợp*
Đây là loại whey phổ biến nhất trên thị trường. Thông thường nó là hỗn hợp của 2 dòng Whey Isolate và Whey Concentrate.
Dòng này chất lượng cao hơn Whey Concentrate nhưng giá thành lại rẻ hơn Whey Isolate.
*Uống Whey Protein như thế nào mới hiệu quả nhất*


*1/ Chọn loại whey phù hợp, không nhất thiết phải là tốt nhất*
Chọn được 1 sản phẩm whey phù hợp với cơ thể cũng không phải là chuyện dễ. Tuy nhiên bạn hoàn toàn có thể dùng cách sau.
    - Nếu cơ thể bạn chỉ cần tăng cơ tăng cân ở mức vừa phải, bạn nên chọn những dòng whey có hàm lượng dinh dưỡng vừa phải và ngược lại.
    - Nếu bạn bị dị ứng đường nên tránh dùng dòng Whey Protein Concentrate.
    - Nếu bạn không quan tâm về giá cả, và chỉ cần 1 dòng whey tốt nhất thì chọn ngay whey hydrolyzed nhé.
*2/ Liều dùng whey đối với từng đối tượng là khác nhau*
Có thể bạn chưa biết, liều dùng whey sẽ khác nhau đối với từng đối tượng. Việc tiêu thụ nhiều protein hơn sẽ không mang lại cho bạn lợi ích sức khỏe bổ sung, mà còn tiềm ẩn nhiều vấn đề sức khỏe khác.
    - Liều dùng cho người bình thường: Bổ sung từ 0,8 – 1,3g protein trên 1kg trọng lượng cơ thể.
    - Liều dùng cho người tập thể hình: Bổ sung khoảng 2g protein trên 1kg trọng lượng cơ thể.
    - Lượng nước khi dùng: Một muỗng whey protein 30g cần tương đương 150 – 300ml nước.
*3/ Kết hợp uống whey với 1 chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý*
Nhiều bạn cho rằng uống Whey là đã cung cấp đủ protein, chất dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể rồi nên hạn chế hoặc gần như không ăn nhiều thực phẩm hàng ngày. Điều này là hoàn toàn sai lầm vì whey là thực phẩm bổ sung chứ không thể thay thế hoàn toàn nguồn cung cấp protein cho cơ thể. Cơ thể vẫn rất cần nguồn dinh dưỡng từ những *thực phẩm giàu protein* như: thịt, cá, trứng, sữa, rau xanh,...
*4/ Không bao giờ được bỏ bữa*
Không nên dùng whey để thay thế hoàn toàn 1 bữa chính. Khá nhiều bạn 1 phần vì lười nên đã uống whey để thay thế bữa chính. Tuy nhiên, bạn hãy nhớ rằng đây là thực phẩm bổ sung. Việc sử dụng whey protein làm bữa chính sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ thiếu hụt dinh dưỡng.
Nếu bạn muốn tập thể hình để tăng cơ, tăng cân, có 1 cơ thể săn chắc khỏe mạnh thì lưu ý hàng đầu là không bao giờ được bỏ bữa. Thậm chí còn phải ăn thêm bữa phụ dàn trải trong ngày. 
*5/ Các loại thuốc không kết hợp cùng whey*
Whey Protein là 1 loại sữa thể hình bổ sung dinh dưỡng nên khá an toàn khi kết hợp cùng các loại thuốc khác. Vì thế *uống Whey* vẫn có thể kèm các loại thuốc khác mà không gây ảnh hưởng gì cho nhau. 
Tuy nhiên Whey protein có thể làm giảm hấp thu một số thuốc sau:
    - Levodopa.
    - Alendronate (Fosamax®).
    - Tetracycline như demeclocycline (Declomycin®), minocycline (Minocin®) và tetracycline (Achromycin®).
   - Kháng sinh (Quinolone®) ciprofloxacin (Cipro®), enoxacin (Penetrex®), norfloxacin (Chibroxin®, Noroxin®), sparfloxacin (Zagam®), trovafloxacin (Trovan®) và grepafloxacin (Raxar®).
Để an toàn nhất thì khi dùng Whey hay thuốc, bạn nên hỏi ý kiến các bác sỹ đang điều trị hoặc các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng nhé.
Qua chia sẻ trên hẳn bạn cũng hiểu thêm về những tác dụng từ việc uống whey mang lại. Chúc bạn tăng cơ thành công !


----------



## mai ngọc (20/8/20)

Nếu cơ thể bạn chỉ cần tăng cơ tăng cân ở mức vừa phải, bạn nên chọn những dòng whey có hàm lượng dinh dưỡng vừa phải và ngược lại.


----------

